# Reg Force BMQ as a Reservist- Please advise



## Santini (12 Aug 2014)

Before  posting the following message, I checked with someone in the admin staff and I received a response that made a lot of sense and was very informative. Given the quality of his response I was motivated to continue to publish (he gave me an answer  that was made far more sense than anything I had heard so far). Since I know the amount of experience that "lingers" the forum is invaluable; If perhaps I could get similar replies,  I think I could learn and benefit a lot more from the experienced . Thank you.


(following note is posted with all due respect)

Greetings,

I know that I will get  some flak for this post, so before you start reading I ask for patience as I am  new(ish) to the system and I am only trying to comprehend it better.

Before opening this post, "I think” I have looked everywhere on this site (and asked around) but I have not found a solid answer from a solid source (policy). Without sounding like I am complaining (which I know will be hard) I have found my CF experience quite confusing (frustrating); several times I have found that on the same matter, one person will says one thing and another one will says something completely different (partially my recruitment process took nearly three years because of this -out of five I have been involved in the CF- ).  

What  thsi whole post is really all about …

I am requesting advise in regards,- requesting to attend a Reg Force BMQ while being a reservist (due to a scheduling issue)-;subtly inquiring, my CoC said it very rarely (veeery) happens but I heard from someone in my OR that it’s not going to happen. I think the OR would have the final say as they sign off on things, but unfortunately I have known for people to say NO only because they have never seen a certain situation. 

I am not trying to re invent the wheel  by trying to be “innovative” or to challenge the system by showing up with policy;  I simply want to be able to KNOW if it can be done so I can properly request it through the proper channels.

I have to admit that my personal CF experience (note I said personal- I am not hating on the CF as otherwise I would chose not to wear the uniform)  has challenged every aspect of my character. I understand that before having any kind of opinion I have to do my time, learn, be patient, etc… I've been told to be the “grey man” (by far wiser people than me). 

Unfortunately (for me ) I try to be proactive and present an alternative or solution to every problem; I grew up being told ( Military family) to show initiative and determination (not to be confused with stubbornness) but  that does not seem to be working out in my personal CF experience (some people feel undermined if you present options). I am not challenging an order to take on a hill or defend a position nor do I feel I deserve to be treated in a special way, I simply want an alternative from being an untrained soldier for an undetermined amount of time. 

  Unfortunately I am no longer a teenager and in my line of work outside the CF I am one to create projects and overlook them. As an “untrained-shouldn't think soldier” sometimes not knowing “why” can be challenging ( that is my problem and something I have to work on). That being said, at work I sometimes have to explore new options to resolve different issues (hence why it sounds like I am trying to reinvent things); Most of the time  I have to think outside the box  hence why I feel I can request something that perhaps is not so common. 

I have worked very hard to try to be a part of the Forces but I keep encountering obstacles that don’t allow me to be a proficient element. 

With my current employer I have the freedom to take time to complete my training(I am trying to take advantage of that) but being told one week prior to a course that I can go doesn't quite work for any employer that I know of; also,  I am a family man and those with kids will understand the difficulties that come with last minute daycare arrangements. I am not trying to request this simply as a "whim" but there is logic as to why it would be beneficial to my unit and myself.  

I tried to sign up on a summer BMQ but the last minute call did not work. Weekend BMQs are just impossible as my significant other works shift work… I want to complete my training ASAP but at this rate I will never be able to. I am simply exploring my options.

I know everyone is misty eyed and have the urge to shape my butt in place but please advise (there will be plenty of time for that later).  

Thank you kindly!


----------



## Container (12 Aug 2014)

As a reservist last year I was offered two fulltime course spots on BMOQ in St Jean. I turned it down and waited for my PLAR to catch up so I wouldnt have to do the course again- but it was offered.

In theory its possible. It is improbable in my own observations- YMMV.

You will just have to wait to do BMQ next summer on a fulltime course. Really I believe the first ones start in May. Getting loaded in Quebec and everything else the difference is a few months.


----------



## RADOPSIGOPACCISOP (13 Aug 2014)

It's absolutely possible. I've heard of reservists on Reg BMQs plenty of times, I may be wrong, but I think the Air Reserve are predominantly loaded on Reg BMQs.

That said, the path you are heading down won't win you any favors. On top of that Reg BMQs are no more guarenteed than Reserve, and loading messages often come only a week ahead. Priority for those courses will probably go Reg F on BTL, so if you do get a spot it will most likely be last minute, and you could always be bumped.

There is no proper official way to request special treatments beyond asking your chain of command. There's plenty of people on the Basic Training List (BTL) that wait months to get a course. You're essentially asking for one of them to be bumped so you can be put on their course. Given that as a reservist you're not costing the CF $34k a year to sit around and wait for a course, you can guess who's going to get priority.


----------



## AgentSmith (13 Aug 2014)

It's not going to happen. Based on what you said you will have to do a summer BMQ next year.


----------



## Santini (15 Aug 2014)

Thank you all for your replies. 

They sure are interesting and informative. It is nice to know things are not impossible and  can happen under the right circumstances. I hear  the “buts” of what everyone is saying and it all makes perfect sense. I just found out of some changes in my unit that could improve my odds, all I have to do now is "express my interest". Thank you kindly for taking the time.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (15 Aug 2014)

Santini said:
			
		

> Thank you all for your replies.
> 
> They sure are interesting and informative. It is nice to know things are not impossible and  can happen under the right circumstances. I hear  the “buts” of what everyone is saying and it all makes perfect sense. I just found out of some changes in my unit that could improve my odds, all I have to do now is "express my interest". Thank you kindly for taking the time.



Truth be told, because there are full time Reserve courses during the summer months combined with CAF wide budget cuts; they won't load you on a 12 week RegF course (your pay comes out of unit budgets in the Reserves) when they can save money and put you on a 4 weeks reserve course during the summer.

Express all you want, the answer you're going to get is "Why? Denied."

I tried.


----------



## Santini (15 Aug 2014)

RedcapCrusader said:
			
		

> Truth be told, because there are full time Reserve courses during the summer months combined with CAF wide budget cuts; they won't load you on a 12 week RegF course (your pay comes out of unit budgets in the Reserves) when they can save money and put you on a 4 weeks reserve course during the summer.
> 
> Express all you want, the answer you're going to get is "Why? Denied."
> 
> I tried.




Makes total sense, I guess what I meant by "express my interest" was ask for it - although I am not waiting standing- very unlikely to happen but not impossible as I was initially told by my OR.

 Thanks again.


----------

